# Outlook 2007 MSVCR80.dll error



## AColes (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi, I'm hoping someone can help.

I have an Acer TravelMate 3270 running Vista Business.
I have installed MS Office 2007 Professional Plus.
All works except for Outlook.
When I start it I get the error message Outlook.exe couldn't load due to missing component MSVCR80.dll...

The main way to fix this that I have found is to remove manifest files, but they are not there.

The only other thing I can find points to there being a problem with Outlook plugins.
Appears you have to start Outlook in safe mode to remove plugins that are causing the problem, and it mainly looks like it is Acer users getting this if they have eData installed.

I can't start Outlook in safe mode as I get the same error.
Repairing or re-installing has not helped and neither has SP1.

I have uninstalled eData completely, but I still get this error.
Any one have any ideas?

All help gratefully received...

Adrian


----------



## jimmyh543 (Jan 16, 2008)

AColes said:


> Hi, I'm hoping someone can help.
> 
> I have an Acer TravelMate 3270 running Vista Business.
> I have installed MS Office 2007 Professional Plus.
> ...


---------------------------
-----------------------------------------------
:wave::wave::wave::wave:
it's resolved......................

http://www.outlookbanter.com/outlook-installation/60842-application-has-failed-start-because.html

Open Regedit and navigate to this key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Office\Outlo ok\OAddin.Addin

Change the LoadBehaviour to be 1


----------



## AColes (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, but I've already uninstalled Acer eData security.

As such, there is no registry entry for OAddin.Addin...

:sigh:


----------



## cjcato (May 19, 2008)

Try installing Thunderbird and making it your default mail client,,, then try opening Outlook,,, without making outlook the default............


----------



## netean (Oct 18, 2008)

problem is a conflict between acer eDataSecurity manager and outlook 2007
.


see here for a simple resolution:

http://www.andremiller.net/content/...a-system-gives-msvcr80dll-was-not-found-error


----------

